# sickening TV shows 2013



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

there are many in fact, like comedy shows that depict how infidelity is funny and entertaining.

lets say *"Two and a half man"* where Alan was banging the wife of a rich old man, and later his ex GF and the worst of all he became friend with the betrayed BF and this lead to many "funny" situations.

*"MOM"* where the lead character have an affair with his married boss and this for some reason is "funny" o yes and the ninfo grandma who is constantly banging like crazy and many of the men she bed are married.

but the worsts have to be the soap dramas that sell to women the idea that affairs are, exciting, renovating, rejuvenating and can even lead them to meet the real love of theirs life, as *"Mistresses"*

but the true is that I want to focus my attention in one in particular *"Betrayal"*, this last week I saw the 13 episodes of this serie focusing my whole attention not in the both lead character (the WSs) but in the both BSs and well, it was sickening

the review describes the series as the protagonist sara who gots involved in a torrid anfair consequence of her "unhappy married life", but guess what she have normal life, with a loving and devoted husband that during the whole series is a doormat trying to please his wife, and when he found about the affair he tried the rest of the series to get her back by begging and pleading (he should have looked for a support group like TAM in the net).

the characters

*WW*: A photographer that have lots of free time and get angry when her husband who is honestly working can not pay attention to her whines.

*WH*: A rich lawyer bastard working for his father in law with lots of resources, money and free time

*BH*: a hardworking district attorney with lots of work hours but when he is not working, is taking his wife for dinners, he make shores at home and take care of the kid while she is "at work", and is always involving himnself is her activities (yes is the classic nice guy by definition)

*BW*: a devoted wife who wants her husband to quit working for her father because she know he does ilegal things, she is faithful, sexually and emotionally supportive to her husband, she builded her own bussines without her father's help and love her family like crazy, she even went to tell her husband went a guy began to hit on her.

the summarized plot: WH as in real life is the agressor, they both say that they never feel such attraction before, she persued her relentlessly in his free time while hubby is in working hours, he finally bed the WW, you know with all the classic sh*t that OMs actually say, "they were destined lovers that meet each other late bla bla bla", she felt guilt the first time but he keep persuing and she begin the affair and they care sh*t about their BSs, the BH have a case against the WH's boss (his father in law) and thanks to the WW a bug is discovered and the carrer of the BH almost go to the sink.

they just begin to talk abouyt the future until theyr are caught, they don't care and leave their partnerst and destry both families and damage the kids in the process.

the part that digusted me the more and that the series depicted as most romantic (I literally felt anger when I hear the dialogue) is after destrying both families and both loyals BSs, the WSs are in bed talking, and the BW said how their kids are going to hate them, the WH said that they are not going to hate them that they are *hopefully learn from them that they have to follow true love, and she smiles, and said "I like that, said it again"*

so what happen in the end?, the WH quits his job and abandon his family turns against his father in law to declare againts him, the 3 kids got affected by their WS parents actions, the father in law tries to kill the WH, and the son of the WH is so affected that his whole family is f*cked that go ans shot 2 times the BW, they decide to end their the relationship for the sake everybody but they end as lover guided by fate, and she returns to her BH who is a completed doormat and take her back.

what is the message of this first and possible last season of the series: if you are a woman and feel that you have and ordinary life, you can go and f*ck everyones's life for the sake of your selfinesh and thrills, and then in the end still return to your BH who will be waiting for you no matter what, hoo and as plus now he is going to be congressman so you end in a win win situation.


I think that even pissed me more was looking for the comments of women about the series, and what I found is how this f*cking series really mess with women mentallity about the affairs, let me give you one example:

*DAMN GREAT!! I love the two males she has as "Her husband" and "The Forbidden" one to act with they are both damn sexy and she is hella sexy also love the fact that the guy shes cheating with plays it as a good guy and shes a good girl too so it kind of gives it a twist to it as in how they are both good but are doing something totally wrong*

I think we didn't see the same tv show because in the one I watched the OM is a fixer, a lawyer that paid bribes, dissapear evidence and cover the mess of his boss as physical violence, he is corrupt and currupted many people in the process, he also from the beggining persued relentlessly the WW, he lied to his wife repetedly, ignored her advances and in the end destroyed his whole famliy, left his both kids traumatized and almost sinked the carrer of the BH thanks to the WW.

so I guess she said that he is a good guy because he wanted the WW for himself and not to play her and throw her under the buss.

sickening in fact.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I watch tons of TV, movies...I won't feel bad about it, lol.

Walking Dead us coming back in Early Feb., I've watched Betrayal (but almost every undeveloped character is dreadful and the flat monotone voices & lack of chemistry is so obnoxious)

Mad Men is a great show that gives an interesting historical kind of take on infidelity. Same with Masters of Sex.

I watch Californication because it's funny and well written.

I don't expect TV or Movies to mesh with my moral compass. As long as it's not anything that is just way over the line. Most really popular shows offer entertainment value and a pleasant diversion for me. I don't watch everything that's popular. In the winter I tend to binge watch (my new favorite way to view anything)


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Sitcoms are not funny anymore. After Married with Children there are not anymore funny ones just crap.

Like someones said you need to change your TV watchin channels or turn it off. My favorites are Walking Dead, COPS, Pawn Stars, Bones, Military channel, Science channel.

Used to watch CSI but they put Ted D. on it and now it is just bad...


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I skipped over Manticore's description of Betrayal since I'm not caught up. But the breakdowns of the other shows were spot on.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I just don't understand how infidelity changed from being something taboo, wrong and punished to be funny, exciting and socially aceptable, I mean I am sure that until 20 years ago the only characters that cheated were the bad ones.

now you can cheat, betray, deceive and be a total bastard and still end being the good guy, kind of difficult not to see how younger genereations preceive this as normal ocurrence o totally normal.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I have to admit that some of the shows are triggering for me...especially for my wife who has turned over a new leaf, so any show that has infidelity, she just boils over because she recognizes the denial and self-justifications. 

We watch Ancient Aliens or any show that features a lot of interesting history...not that we believe in aliens, we just like to learn about archaeology and megalithic sites and the high intelligence of ancient peoples...and you don't need aliens to explain that. 

Just started watching Helix (main character's wife cheated on him with his brother). Excited about new Klondike show. I like Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. The Walking Dead is another winner for us (of course first two seasons dealt with infidelity, kinda). I also like some cooking shows Chopped and Cutthroat Kitchen.

You just can't escape it from TV now...it's just too much of a provocative theme to ignore. I can't stand Two and a Half Men...the writers don't know what else to write about seems like other than sex jokes. But I agree there is nothing worse than the dramatic theme of cheating on your spouse in pursuit of "true love" which reminded me of some Uma Thurman movie where she preaches on the radio about being levelheaded in marrying and she is engaged to a great guy, but then she starts seeing a firefighter on the side who sweeps her off her feet...so she "learns" at the end of the movie to follow her "heart". Jesus help us. Yeah, my sister in law left her husband of ten years and two kids, following "her heart" for a firefighter. True story. Firefighter dumped her off and on but they still got married...and still, he kicked her out off and on for the last ten years...until they divorced just a couple months ago. Greener grass, huh?

Great book on this is Sacred Marriage...which thematically talks about how film and music really rides high on the emotive...where we feel like we are missing out if we aren't "feeling" love. I tried to talk about this with my wife when she was back in the fog...and she about freaked out, because the last thing a selfish person wants to hear is that they aren't entitled to everything...that marriage is far more than feelings, but cheaters in the fog are just focused on how they feel...that if your lover can't F with your head...then he/she is failing. BS!!!!


----------



## LoveNpieces (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the exact reason why people who are deceitful and do have affairs like our spouses think its acceptable. Its acceptable as entertainment and society is ok with the notions. It has desensitized people in horrid ways. I no longer watch tv because it just frustrates me what people write ablut for money and entertainment value. This is not funny or entertaining. The topics brought up for comedic flair are the very same issues ripping my heart out at this very moment. I should not have to turn my tv off because every channel is someone having an affair and enjoying it and leaving their spouse or its made light of or made to be viewed as sexy tv like tv show mistresses. Its disgusting and irresponsible. 
I rather read than watch tv anymore :-(
Its hard enough to deal with the pain im enduring let alone be reminded of it while watching people enjoy affairs all over tv. 

Sex sells mentality are why some people fantasize as these characters how exciting affairs are. So sick :-(
The world wants to know why Society is in the state it is in, morals have gone out the window and tv perpetuates sin for entertainment.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I quit watching regular TV/cable years ago, it's all a trap to keep our interest off of the real world problems. The drama they teach our children is awful, these next generations of kids will have no morals and think it's funny to cause others so much pain.
Soaps are the worst!! Parents teach children it's ok in thought, word, and deed. We must live the example for our children to follow.
Mouse


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, it seems that every drama or comedy has a plot line which involves cheating. And almost without fault the affair is glamorized and the destructiveness is minimized. 

I went out to eat last night and a TV was on in the restaurant. Lo and behold, it was an episode where people were cheating. Two older male friends apparently had apparently both taken up lovers. One wife was in the dark, the other found a suspicious email. 

Oddly, the one wife's response was not shock, anger or tears. No, the writers of the show put her in instant 'detective' mode and it became an issue of her ferreting out who the OW and busting the affair (she believed the OW was after money). 

She found an email in which the WH was saying things like ("I don't love my wife anymore, my kids drive me crazy") and apparently the BW was just so instantly 'sharp' to realize he was conning the OW. On screen, she wasn't hurt. She was just a scorned woman who was going to embarrass her husband and make him pay for it. 

No wonder people act so frivolously about affairs...


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

One of my favorite shows, now that Breaking Bad has ended anyway is Mad Men. That starts up again sometime this spring I think. I'm hoping I still enjoy it, even though the show centers around the main character's infidelity (among other problems).

I will give the show a little bit of credit. In prior seasons they glamorized his cheating. He was a cool guy, had a bi--chy wife. Who could blame him?? Now, his infidelity is portrayed much more disgustingly, like come on man what are you doing??

Maybe I will stick to zombies and mothers of dragons. Safer that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Another show I can't bear to watch is Scandal.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I will give the show a little bit of credit. In prior seasons they glamorized his cheating. He was a cool guy, *had a bi--chy wife.* Who could blame him?? Now, his infidelity is portrayed much more disgustingly, like come on man what are you doing??



I just watched the first two seasons, but aremember his wife being lovely, supportive and devoted to the point that she told him that she is obssesed with him that she was always thinking about him, (that until she discovered his affairs and have a ONS in revenge) I guess thye changed the charactare later.



PhillyGuy13 said:


> Maybe I will stick to zombies and mothers of dragons. Safer that way.


not even those are safe, in walking death all the first season was about hiding the betrayal of the wife with the best friend, damn the OM tried to kill him to have his wife.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I go on YouTube and watch old Japanese samurai movies, or Zatoichi....

I like the old days when TV glamourized men and women who stood for their beliefs and had convictions and moral compass. 

The first time I saw infidelity depicted on TV was on _All In the Family _ when Archie cheated on Edith, and Edith summarily stood up to him for the first time and told him to go pound sand. 

Damn that was a great show.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

manticore said:


> I just watched the first two seasons, but aremember his wife being lovely, supportive and devoted to the point that she told him that she is obssesed with him that she was always thinking about him, (that until she discovered his affairs and have a ONS in revenge) I guess thye changed the charactare later.
> 
> Maybe I'm misremembering a little, or maybe I just don't like her character...
> 
> not even those are safe, in walking death all the first season was about hiding the betrayal of the wife with the best friend, damn the OM tried to kill him to have his wife.


I'll cut the wife a little slack here- he was left for dead in a coma in a hospital overrun by zombies. His survival was improbable. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I want a show that follows along the lines of the script of the "before you cheat" thread cept a bit more hardcore.

WW 45
BH 45
OP male 50
BH New GF/ wife 2.0 36

episode 1 player chases WW. She does the classic 6 month build up. Player inside the defenses scenario.
episdoe 2 mark affair begins starts slow, fvck fest begins half way into it.
episode 3 red flag 1 ignored red flag 2 ignored still a fvck fest
episdoe 4 BH realizes something is going on. Goes 007. still a fvck fest
episdoe 5 BH gets first evidence but because he came to TAM and talked to some loon named weightlifter, uses that weak evidence to get UBER evidence.
episode 6 confrontation. admission, offer of R
episode 7 affair underground
episdoe 8 underground they they think they are so clever dont they. The very last scene is BH's best friend watching then phoning BH. "Yeah, sorry man, they are still at it." Turns out BH was no fool and knew since near the beginning of episode 7.
episode 9 Confrontation 2 something suitably creative like divorce papers on her birthday, anniversary, Christmas or valentines day.
episode 10 Divorce. Noone wins since most are no fault. She makes as much $ as he does anyway. Kids are alienated from mom. Affair in open now. Giant fvck fest for WW... yet cracks develop/start in it.
episode 11 BH goes to house parties on his no kid weekend. 6 weeks in some SINGLE woman fvcks his brains out in a car. His ego recovers. He is a man slvt for a couple months getting it out of his system. Decides after 4 random encounters that is enough.
episode 12 BH recovers. Gets his sh!t together becomes the worlds greatest weekend dad. WH affair cracks widen.
episode 13 BH meets future wife2.0 relationship develops. She is a BW. They just "Get" each other. WW affair crumbles. Final scene: "2 years later" Beach wedding BH and wife 2.0. Kids are in place of the normal bridesmaids and groomsmen. Final bit. WW watches the kiss from the car a distance away. A tear comes down her cheek.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

These shows are conceived, written, produced, directed and performed by out of touch, Hollywood elites. Art Imitates Life. Theirs.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> These shows are conceived, written, produced, directed and performed by out of touch, Hollywood elites. Art Imitates Life. Theirs.


That doesn't explain why people watch them though. If they're so out of touch, these shows shouldn't be popular. There is nothing elite about Two and Half Men. It's awful. It always has been. It's boring, obvious, cliche humor topped off with a ****ing laughtrack. And it's popular. Really popular. Why? Because those hollywood elites aren't as out of touch as you think.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Point taken, they are pretty much in touch with the most base humor available. It is sad that these kind of subjects are now considered funny. Very sad.


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

Two in a half men sucked and was lame after Charlie "Tiger Blood" Sheen left. TV and movies make infidelity seem so cool and stuff, I mean being the OM is definitely pretty cool, but the turmoil and wreckage it creates for the BS and BS family is pretty bad. 

But Hollywood glamorizes all sorts of horrible sh!t, like War and death. Infidelity is no different.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

hawkeye said:


> That doesn't explain why people watch them though. If they're so out of touch, these shows shouldn't be popular. There is nothing elite about *Two and Half Men. It's awful. It always has been.* It's boring, obvious, cliche humor topped off with a ****ing laughtrack. And it's popular. Really popular. Why? Because those hollywood elites aren't as out of touch as you think.


to be honest I used to like this one, when Charlie Harper was alive, I remember he once slept with a married woman but he was unaware of her marital status, still I can understand why poeple found it distasteful (40 something bachelor alcoholic banging everything that have pulse and soliciting prostitutes).

But there was a moment when it stopped being as funny as before and begin to focus in more crude topics (and I stopped to like it as much), is when Alan slept with his exwife while she was married with her current husband (Herb) and the whole funny sitatuation was about the exwife being pregnant likely with the OM child, from there the character of Alan Harper become even more low life and began to do things like the ones I mentioned at the beginning of the thread (I stopped seeing the show 3 years ago)


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I just don't watch any of this sh*t.

Simple as that. What do you think a show called "Betrayal" is going to be about? Or "Revenge", "Scandal", etc. 

I get the point. The point is that the world shouldn't be subject to this stuff and it's screwing up people who watch it. We can't control that. We can just turn it off and live our way.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I lost my stomach for network television ten years ago. Like Gabriel I just don't watch it. Its either cable, Netflix or YouTube for me, then I can choose what I want to watch...which for some reason seems to be hunting and survival programs. Go figure.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Weightlifter-- I would watch that show. I'd at least let it clog my DVR for a few months 

I don't watch a lot of TV but do enjoy some of the better cable shows. Breaking bad, mad men, homeland, game of thrones. Lost was the last network show I liked... That ended 4-5 years ago. Agree with Gabriel- everything is prepackaged crap that caters to sexual fantasies. 

I have female coworkers already excited for the 50 Shades movie this is still a year away. Absolute drivel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

the thing that I wanted to remark the most is how tv shows downgrade the real impact that infidelity cause on people, for example in some of the shows I named:

(two an a half man): when Charlie fount that the woman he banged was married and the husband went looking for her at his house, he lets them know that she has done this many times before, Charlie asks "how you tolerate it?", the husband respond "have you seen her I will not get another chance with a girl like that otherwise" (people's laughs).

and is the same with all the sitcoms once the BS founds about the betrayal they just put funny reamarkas as if it was not a big deal after all (like in MOM when the BW found just said something as "I cant believe he found something with such a los self steem to cheat with him" (people's laughs))


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ask yourself this question: What if the main characters were the husbands out trolling for affairs?

That show wouldn't even make it to completion.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

F-102 said:


> Ask yourself this question: What if the main characters were the husbands out trolling for affairs?
> 
> That show wouldn't even make it to completion.


well unfortunatly even that is used to have a good laugh now days in tv shows, in the tv show "go on" one of the side characters is living in his house with his wife and her lover (the wife and the lover are never shown, they are just mentioned), but the comments of how the cuckold husband perceives the situation are used to provoke laughs in the audience.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

I know a LOT of women who LOVE "Don Draper", but if I made a list of his attributes and asked them what they thought, they would say he's a creep. But they would all bang him.

Ever watch soap operas? There are people who are each other's "loves of their lives," yet they've each banged each others whole families, mortal enemies, parents, kids, step families, etc. They have been married to their spouse's dad, brother, and ex-step children. Everything.

If they run out of people to bang due to incest being unacceptable, they will introduce plot twists like 40 year-old men finding out their father isn't their real father. So then they can marry the chick they thought was their 1/2 sister. Then you've got chicks banging their ex-step sons and everything you can think of. Meanwhile, the dude whose great love has banged his dad, step-dad, sons, step-sons, brothers, step-brothers, nephews and probably killed a couple people...gets all misty eyed any time she is in her presence. And they are sure to get married for the 5th time- nevermind the time she got pregnant by his dad or the time he raped her sister or threw her son off a cliff.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> I want a show that follows along the lines of the script of the "before you cheat" thread cept a bit more hardcore.
> 
> WW 45
> BH 45
> ...


It;s good, but I like like more stuff blowing up.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Philly. OP male is partly based on your Kurt, RDMUs bob, Samdews Chris and Jeffrow OM.

Martyc47 JUST FOR YOU. 

Episode 14. After the happy couple finishes the kiss and they announce the new couple the WW drives off never to love again. BH and wife2.0 exchange presents for her a brand new Benz c300. His a Hennessey HPE 700 ZL1 Camaro which is really Bumblebee the transformer. turns out OM is a destructicon. They chase each other all over the globe destroying everything on earth in big explosions.

Better?


----------



## AmyPruett (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree. Too much exposure in these kind of media leads people to believe that infidelity is just a laughing matter. I have lived with families where their mom or dad, or both had affairs and it was never funny. I hope TV would get that across.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Never liked 2 1/2 men, the cheapness of the one's life and the total feebleness of the other. I can't stand men of either types and hated the way they were portrayed. Comedy? I think not.

Now we have a pet peeve with Modern family. It is just as awful portraying different stereotypes, the usual men without [email protected], a would be wayward husband. An old man who marries a young hottie and a gay couple far too stereotypical to be true. 

I do admit I got addicted to the Walking Dead, although I have been really busy and haven't watched the 3rd season yet. I prefer waiting until the seasons are over then buying a good series or wait until it comes to the local library. Can't wait a week between episodes nor suffer through commercials. 

I don't find making people appear foolish to be entertaining at all. But hey, we don't do cable or watch sports so we are not following the majority. We don't bother keeping up with the Joneses, either.

P.s. Wish they would do another season of Deadwood.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

manticore said:


> I just don't understand how infidelity changed from being something taboo, wrong and punished to be funny, exciting and socially aceptable, I mean I am sure that until 20 years ago the only characters that cheated were the bad ones.
> 
> now you can cheat, betray, deceive and be a total bastard and still end being the good guy, kind of difficult not to see how younger genereations preceive this as normal ocurrence o totally normal.


Yes, agree wholeheartedly. I happened to be watching a talk show sometime back and they had the other woman on discussing the relationship. There was absolutely no shame, none whatsoever. It was almost as if she was proud of what she did. I was mortified. It's the same with politicians--I don't get it, I really don't. I would never vote for someone who I know had cheated. When issues like this start creeping into society (the same with swear words that we so commonly hear anymore on tv and everyday language), it becomes the norm. People really need to be shamed and thoroughly humiliated publicly, then maybe this type of behavior would stop.


----------

